# Chocolate Fishing Tournament Oct. 11th



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*October 11th, 2008*​*Lutes Marine on Chocolate Bayou*​*5:30 am - 3:00 pm*​*$30 Entry Fee*​*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​
*Heaviest Redfish 20- 28"*

Determined by weight, 

Red must be in the 20 -28" slot


*Black Jack Speckled Trout*

Determined by Length, closest to 21" without going over
Trout must exceed 15"

_We are doing this as we hope fishermen will release the big fish._


*Heaviest Flounder*

Determined by weight, Flounder must exceed 14"

_Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder if brought in alive, to be released back in the bayou_ 



*Bonus Pot** - Only one Payout*

*Mystery FISH*

_One fish name will be drawn at the weigh-in. The heaviest of that specie will win._

_Species - Black Drum, Sheep-Head, Croaker (any specie), Sand-Trout, & Jack Crevalle_

*-Texas Parks and Wildlife length will apply-*



**Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder is brought in alive, to be released back in the bayou**.*



*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*



_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._

*For direction and questions call*​*LUTES MARINE*​​*281 393 1021* ​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rules and Regulations*

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*


1. Tournament begins Saturday October 11th at 5:30 am and ends at 3:00 pm

*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
*You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.*

2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.

*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. *Boundaries* include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.*
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.

12. Each contestant may only enter a category one time, meaning you can only place once in a category, but can compete in more then one category.
13. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in. 
14. No pooling fish
15. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
16. In order to qualify for the additional weight, for the FLOUNDER, the fish must be *alive, and in GOOD condition.*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This coming weekend


----------



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

Is their boat lift fixed?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

kcross said:


> Is their boat lift fixed?


The electrician is on schedule to get out there and work on it......but I would call before needing to use it the evening before....


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

anyone know if the 2004 ramp is good to go?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

2004 ramp is good to go-- went today


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

kcross said:


> Is their boat lift fixed?


Not yet. Had to launch at horseshoe.


----------

